# PCGH-Extreme-PC Titan-X-Edition: 6-Kern-CPU, 1.000-GB-SSD und GTX Titan X [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. April 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Extreme-PC Titan-X-Edition: 6-Kern-CPU, 1.000-GB-SSD und GTX Titan X [Anzeige]*

					Allerhöchste Ansprüche erfüllt dieser neue PCGH-Extreme-PC mit der Geforce GTX Titan X. Wer einen Rechner für Ultra-HD-Gaming sucht, trifft hier eine ausgezeichnete Wahl.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Extreme-PC Titan-X-Edition: 6-Kern-CPU, 1.000-GB-SSD und GTX Titan X [Anzeige]*


----------



## facehugger (22. April 2015)

Peanuts, ich nehm dann gleich 2 Aber schön, das PCGH endlich adäquate Trafos verbaut. Hat unsere "Meckerei" also doch Früchte gertragen...

Gruß


----------



## freieswort (23. April 2015)

wenn auch mal ordentliche wasserkühlungen verbaut werden, damit meine ich keine fertig produkte, werde ich mir überlegen ob ich bei euch (alternate) kaufe

ansonsten bleibt es wie es ist, kaufen werde ich so etwas nicht, und auch nicht empfehlen

von einer pc seite erwartet man mehr


----------



## Anoy1988 (23. April 2015)

i5 4690k mit nem h97 board..... bravo pcgh weiter so rutscht mit in die kategorie von den PC zambauspezialisten die den gleichen müll machen


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (23. April 2015)

Anoy1988 schrieb:


> i5 4690k mit nem h97 board..... bravo pcgh weiter so rutscht mit in die kategorie von den PC zambauspezialisten die den gleichen müll machen



Ich glaube du bist im falschen Topic. Der Titan-X-PC nutzt einen i7-5820K.


----------



## wooty1337 (23. April 2015)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Ich glaube du bist im falschen Topic. Der Titan-X-PC nutzt einen i7-5820K.



Ändert ja nichts an der Tatsache  Noch besser finde ich den Pc-Games-PC mit B85 Board und 4690K


----------



## XE85 (23. April 2015)

Dann gehört die Kritik trotzdem in den entsprechenden Thread und nicht hier her (oder pauschal überall hin). 

BTT pls


----------



## xHaru (24. April 2015)

facehugger schrieb:


> Peanuts, ich nehm dann gleich 2 Aber schön, das PCGH endlich adäquate Trafos verbaut. Hat unsere "Meckerei" also doch Früchte gertragen...
> 
> Gruß



Dafür wär aber eher n DPP10 in Frage gekommen..


----------



## Schrotti (25. April 2015)

Das System bau ich für 600-800€ weniger zusammen.

Sorry aber das ist doch abzocke.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. April 2015)

wooty1337 schrieb:


> Ändert ja nichts an der Tatsache  Noch besser finde ich den Pc-Games-PC mit B85 Board und 4690K


Asus erlaubt auf allen Sockel 1150 Chip das Übertakten. Warum sollte man also Geld mit einem unnötig überfrachtetem Chipsatz verschwenden? Oder braucht irgendwer 6 SSD im Rechner und darum auch 6 mal Sata III?
Wo ist also Deine Problem mit dem Board???? PCGH lesen bildet:
Asus ermöglicht Overclocking auf H97-, H87-, B85- und H81-Mainboards

Ich finde sämtliche Rechner für den jeweiligen Einsatzzweck gut zusammengestellt. Natürlich ist es billiger, wenn man sie aus Einzelteilen selber baut, viele vergessen dabei zu bedenken, dass die Garantie erheblich komplizierter ist und nicht jeder Zeit und  Möglichkeiten zum Aufbau hat. Einen Fertigrechner schickt man ein und sagt: "Euer Problem", und gerade Alternate habe ich immer als sehr kundenfreundlich erlebt. Das ist mir den einen oder anderen Euro wert. Bei Einzelkomponenten hat der nicht versierte Pfennigfuchser sehr schnell das Problem, dass er wochenlang nicht spielt  und es zu ärgerlichen Rechtstreiterei kommt. Darum sind sämtliche hier vorgestellten Rechner eine gute Möglichkeit, dass auch "Amateur-Zocker" ohne Antrieb zum Selberbauen gute Rechner bekommen und nicht mit dem üblichen "Ich bin doch geilgeiz blöd"-Kram abgespeist werden.


----------



## xHaru (25. April 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Asus erlaubt auf allen Sockel 1150 Chip das Übertakten. Warum sollte man also Geld mit einem unnötig überfrachtetem Chipsatz verschwenden? Oder braucht irgendwer 6 SSD im Rechner und darum auch 6 mal Sata III?
> Wo ist also Deine Problem mit dem Board???? PCGH lesen bildet:
> Asus ermöglicht Overclocking auf H97-, H87-, B85- und H81-Mainboards
> 
> Ich finde sämtliche Rechner für den jeweiligen Einsatzzweck gut zusammengestellt. Natürlich ist es billiger, wenn man sie aus Einzelteilen selber baut, viele vergessen dabei zu bedenken, dass die Garantie erheblich komplizierter ist und nicht jeder Zeit und  Möglichkeiten zum Aufbau hat. Einen Fertigrechner schickt man ein und sagt: "Euer Problem", und gerade Alternate habe ich immer als sehr kundenfreundlich erlebt. Das ist mir den einen oder anderen Euro wert. Bei Einzelkomponenten hat der nicht versierte Pfennigfuchser sehr schnell das Problem, dass er wochenlang nicht spielt  und es zu ärgerlichen Rechtstreiterei kommt. Darum sind sämtliche hier vorgestellten Rechner eine gute Möglichkeit, dass auch "Amateur-Zocker" ohne Antrieb zum Selberbauen gute Rechner bekommen und nicht mit dem üblichen "Ich bin doch geilgeiz blöd"-Kram abgespeist werden.



Und dann kommt intel, sagt, dass die das rausnehmen müssen und dann stehst du nur so da.
Z97-Boards mit gigantischer Ausstattung gibts auch für recht geringes Geld. Warum dann Abstriche machen? 
OC bringt dir auch nichts, wenn du nicht ausreichend CPU-Phasen hast.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. April 2015)

xHaru schrieb:


> Und dann kommt intel, sagt, dass die das rausnehmen müssen und dann stehst du nur so da.
> Z97-Boards mit gigantischer Ausstattung gibts auch für recht geringes Geld. Warum dann Abstriche machen?
> OC bringt dir auch nichts, wenn du nicht ausreichend CPU-Phasen hast.


Abstriche müssen alle mit begrenztem Budget machen. Warum sollte man 50,-€ in nicht benötigte Funktionen eines Mainboards stecken und dafür 50,-€ weniger für die Grafikarte ausgeben? Sämtliche im Eingangsbeitrag verlinkten Rechner haben ihre Berechtigung. Und die heute vorgestellten High End Rechner sind wunderbare und schnelle Knechte, die sogar mit 4K gut zurecht kommen.  Sie werden Käufer finden.


----------



## Threshold (25. April 2015)

Sehr nett, aber überflüssig in meinen Augen.
Wer 3000€ in einen Rechner stecken will, kauft kein Fertig Angebot von Alternate in einem kleinen PCGH Case. 
Sorry Leute.


----------



## Cett (25. April 2015)

Immer wieder das selbe, wann begreift endlich auch der Letzte hier, dass es genug Menschen mit viel Geld gibt die sich aber überhaupt nicht mit Hardware auseinandersetzen und trotzdem was zocken wollen mit nem starkem Pc. Irgendwie können sich ganz viele so ein Szenario nicht vorstellen. Geld ist eben für solche Menschen so viel da, dass es vollkommen egal ist, ob er nun 2000 oder 4000 Euro kostet. Das sind quasi die gleichen Beträge mit nem minimalen Unterschied. Ja, so in etwa müsst ihr euch das vorstellen.


----------



## wooty1337 (26. April 2015)

Cett schrieb:


> Immer wieder das selbe, wann begreift endlich auch der Letzte hier, dass es genug Menschen mit viel Geld gibt die sich aber überhaupt nicht mit Hardware auseinandersetzen und trotzdem was zocken wollen mit nem starkem Pc. Irgendwie können sich ganz viele so ein Szenario nicht vorstellen. Geld ist eben für solche Menschen so viel da, dass es vollkommen egal ist, ob er nun 2000 oder 4000 Euro kostet. Das sind quasi die gleichen Beträge mit nem minimalen Unterschied. Ja, so in etwa müsst ihr euch das vorstellen.


Das ändert aber auch nichts an der Tatsache, dass einige angebotene Syteme nicht ganz optimale Komponenten enthalten und durchaus besser konfiguriert sein könnten. Das hat mit der Kaufbereitschaft der von dir angesprochenen Käuferschicht ja nichts zu tun. Mir ist allerdings auch bewusst, dass die Systeme mit High-End Komponenten anders kalkuliert werden müssten und dann teurer wären - und für die angestrebte Käuferschicht auch nicht unbedingt einen Mehrwert beiten würden.


----------



## projectneo (26. April 2015)

Schrotti schrieb:


> Das System bau ich für 600-800€ weniger zusammen.
> 
> Sorry aber das ist doch abzocke.



Ich habe quasi das gleiche System, etwas besser sogar. Und ja es ist selbst zusammen gebaut und billiger. Diese Diskussion ist aber sinnfrei. Du zählst nicht zu den Käuferschichten, ich theoretisch schon. Allerdings baue ich (noch) lieber selbst.
Die PCs müssen auch erst mal zusammen gebaut werden und getestet. Die Arbeitszeit sollte auch bezahlt werden. Außerdem hat man dann immer noch die Garantie auf das Gesamtsystem. Abgesehen davon muss mit den Sachen genügend Umsatz erwirtschaftet werden, dass sich Marketing, Vertrieb, Lagerhaltung, Management etc. auch tragen. Und am Ende möchten die Firmen auch einen Gewinn haben, ansonsten macht das keinen Sinn so etwas anzubieten.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (27. April 2015)

Schrotti schrieb:


> Das System bau ich für 600-800€ weniger zusammen.
> 
> Sorry aber das ist doch abzocke.



HUST HUST 

Alternate, PCGH, und die Leute die den zusammen gebaut haben, so wie Optimiert usw wollen auch ihr Geld. Ist doch nur normal das wenn man als Einzel Person einen PC selber zusammen baut weniger Bezahlen muss als eine ganze Firma oder?... Da hat wohl jemand keine Ahnung.


----------



## Ion (29. April 2015)

Der Titan X PC hat unter Last nur max. 1.7 Sone
Wenn die Titan normalerweise schon knapp 5 Sone hat - wie bekommt ihr den so leise?!


----------



## INU.ID (29. April 2015)

Vielleicht die Titan offen gemessen (offener Aufbau), und den PC geschlossen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. April 2015)

Ion schrieb:


> Der Titan X PC hat unter Last nur max. 1.7 Sone
> Wenn die Titan normalerweise schon knapp 5 Sone hat - wie bekommt ihr den so leise?!


Aktive Noise Cancellation, darum auf der Preis vom Rechner.


----------



## xHaru (29. April 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Abstriche müssen alle mit begrenztem Budget machen. Warum sollte man 50,-€ in nicht benötigte Funktionen eines Mainboards stecken und dafür 50,-€ weniger für die Grafikarte ausgeben? Sämtliche im Eingangsbeitrag verlinkten Rechner haben ihre Berechtigung. Und die heute vorgestellten High End Rechner sind wunderbare und schnelle Knechte, die sogar mit 4K gut zurecht kommen.  Sie werden Käufer finden.



Du hast mich wohl nicht ganz verstanden.. Ich meine dort eher, dass es wirklich Quatsch ist, ein Board zu verbauen, was eigentliche Funktionen beschränkt. Ist im Enteffekt Werbung mit ner tollen CPU, bei der man dann allerdings nur die Hälfte der Funktionen nutzen kann. Dann lieber noch mal 20€ weniger in die CPU und dafür mehr in die Grafikkarte stecken. 
K/X-CPUs auf nicht Z/X-Chip-Boards zu setzen ist einfach nur dumm. Dann kann man auch gleich nen non-k i5 nehmen und das Bisschen mehr Geld dann in die Graka stecken. 
Das Netzteil hat eigentlich auch Änderungsbedarf.


----------



## gangville (29. April 2015)

ehmm reicht überhaupt ein 550W netzteil???
ich denke, da muss schon mind. ein 600er sein


----------



## Threshold (29. April 2015)

Klar reicht ein 550 Watt Netzteil.
Die Titan X wird erst dann zum Stromsäufer, wenn du mit Bios Mods arbeitest.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (30. April 2015)

Ion schrieb:


> Der Titan X PC hat unter Last nur max. 1.7 Sone
> Wenn die Titan normalerweise schon knapp 5 Sone hat - wie bekommt ihr den so leise?!



Die Messungen sind nicht vergleichbar. Ob man eine Grafikkarte im Abstand von 50 cm misst oder eine Grafikkarte in einem eingebauten und gedämmten R4-PCGH-Gehäuse bei 50 cm Abstand ist etwas ganz anderes


----------



## xHaru (30. April 2015)

gangville schrieb:


> ehmm reicht überhaupt ein 550W netzteil???
> ich denke, da muss schon mind. ein 600er sein



Dann miss mal und rechne die Effizienz da raus. 550W sind da mehr als großzügig.


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2015)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Die Messungen sind nicht vergleichbar. Ob man eine Grafikkarte im Abstand von 50 cm misst oder eine Grafikkarte in einem eingebauten und gedämmten R4-PCGH-Gehäuse bei 50 cm Abstand ist etwas ganz anderes



Ihr müsst das Messgerät mal im gleichen Raum wie den Rechner aufbauen, dann stimmen die Werte wieder.


----------



## nicyboy (1. Mai 2015)

ich wüsste weder warum ich über 3000€ für ne fertigkiste ausgeben soll noch wozu ich eine titan x benötige. Ich überlege sogar zurzeit meine GTX 980 wieder zu verkaufen da ich sie nichtmal halbwegs auslasten kann.

Einen Silent PC habe ich hier auch stehen, auf 7v kein stück hörbar das ding.


----------



## MrCaedo (1. Mai 2015)

"Günstige" Alternative zum Alienware Area 51


----------



## gangville (1. Mai 2015)

xHaru schrieb:


> Dann miss mal und rechne die Effizienz da raus. 550W sind da mehr als großzügig.



ein 550W netzteil und großzügig zu nennen kann man echt nicht sagen
immerhin bezahlt man 3000€


----------



## xHaru (2. Mai 2015)

gangville schrieb:


> ein 550W netzteil und großzügig zu nennen kann man echt nicht sagen
> immerhin bezahlt man 3000€



Kauf dir doch n Ax1500i dazu  

Man hätte für den Preis wirklich n DPP10 mit 550W verbauen *müssen*


----------



## Gysi1901 (4. Mai 2015)

gangville schrieb:


> ein 550W netzteil und großzügig zu nennen kann man echt nicht sagen
> immerhin bezahlt man 3000€


Ein Netzteil mit, sagen wir, 800 Watt Nennleistung würde das Gesamtpaket aber nicht besser, sondern schlechter machen.


----------



## Wizard99 (1. Juli 2015)

nicyboy schrieb:


> ich wüsste weder warum ich über 3000€ für ne fertigkiste ausgeben soll noch wozu ich eine titan x benötige. Ich überlege sogar zurzeit meine GTX 980 wieder zu verkaufen da ich sie nichtmal halbwegs auslasten kann.
> 
> Einen Silent PC habe ich hier auch stehen, auf 7v kein stück hörbar das ding.




Diesen Beitrag schlage ich hiermit zum MVP, dem Most Valuable Post vor .... 

Warum du die 3.000 Steine ausgeben solltest weiß ich auch nicht, ebensowenig, welche Grafikkarte du benötigst. Und wenn du deine alte (Grafikkarte) verhökern willst, wird sie hier keiner kaufen. 
Bleibt also einzig die Frage ..... Warum ???



Threshold schrieb:


> Ihr müsst das Messgerät mal im gleichen Raum wie den Rechner aufbauen, dann stimmen die Werte wieder.



Ich hab die Kurbel seit etwas mehr als 14 Tagen auf meinem Schreibtisch stehen und bin immer noch irritiert, wenn ich aufs Knöpchen drücke und sich akustisch betrachtet so gut wie nix tut. Selbst bei meinem persönlichen Benchmark, Star Citizen ist das Arbeitsgeräusch eher ein laues Säuseln .... mein alter Rechner  hat die Grafikkarte hierbei aufschreien lassen, wie ein Waldgeist beim Tritt in den Elchfladen.

Fakt ist, das Teil ist zumindest jetzt noch beunruhigend still und es ist mir jedesmal ein innerliches Gänseblümchenpflücken, wenn ich bei Games den "Mach'ma Ultra"-Schalter nach rechts schieben kann.


Wizard


----------



## nicyboy (6. Juli 2015)

Wizard99 schrieb:


> Diesen Beitrag schlage ich hiermit zum MVP, dem Most Valuable Post vor ....
> 
> Warum du die 3.000 Steine ausgeben solltest weiß ich auch nicht, ebensowenig, welche Grafikkarte du benötigst. Und wenn du deine alte (Grafikkarte) verhökern willst, wird sie hier keiner kaufen.
> Bleibt also einzig die Frage ..... Warum ???



Wie meinst du das ? Denkst du wenn ich meine Grafkkarte hier verkaufen würde, würde sie keiner kaufen im PCGH Forum? Warum nicht ? Mein beitrag hat sich inzwischen im übrigen sowieso erledigt. Bin auf eine gtx 980ti über evga stepup .. hab beschlossen in zukunft auf langfristige hardware zu setzen.


----------



## Mace1970 (16. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich frage mich auch ob das Netzteil reicht.
Wenn man auch noch das einbauen möchte laut Beschreibung vom Gehäuse
Ok vieleicht nicht gleich 8! 3,5 Zoll Festplatten, aber bestimmt 2 oder 3  und mehrere SSDs. Braucht alles Strom 

extern	 5,25 Zoll  2
intern	 3,5  Zoll  8
intern   2,5  Zoll  2


Gruss Guido


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2015)

Der Rechner braucht keine 400 Watt. Wieso machst du dir da Sorgen?
Und wieso sollte jemand 8 Festplatten verbauen?


----------



## Mace1970 (16. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Rechner braucht keine 400 Watt. Wieso machst du dir da Sorgen?
> Und wieso sollte jemand 8 Festplatten verbauen?


Und warum sollte jemand nicht 8 Festplatten verbauen ?
Kauft ihr euch dauern neue größere Festplatten ?
Also ich habe schon 4 x 2 TB. Und der Platzbedarf wächst.
Viele Spiele haben 50 GB. 
Ich  möchte  gerne eine große Auswahl an Spiele auf dem PC installiert haben und dafür braucht man Platz.


Guido


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2015)

Schon mal an externe Festplatten gedacht?
Und wer sich einen titan X Rechner kauft, sollte keine Probleme haben, sich noch 1-3 2TB SSDs zu kaufen und einzubauen.

Außerdem braucht so eine HDD rund 8 Watt im Betrieb. 8x8 sind 64 Watt.
Du bist also immer noch weit von der Leistungsfähigkeit des Netzteils entfernt.


----------



## Mace1970 (16. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schon mal an externe Festplatten gedacht?
> Und wer sich einen titan X Rechner kauft, sollte keine Probleme haben, sich noch 1-3 2TB SSDs zu kaufen und einzubauen.
> 
> Außerdem braucht so eine HDD rund 8 Watt im Betrieb. 8x8 sind 64 Watt.
> Du bist also immer noch weit von der Leistungsfähigkeit des Netzteils entfernt.



Ob ich dafür jetzt Geld habe oder nicht spielt keine Rolle, wenn ich nicht maximal mehr als 3000 Euro für den neuen Rechner ausgeben möchte
und noch jede menge andere Hardware bei mir rumliegen habe 
Und danke für die Info

gruss Guido


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2015)

Ich hab ja auch nicht dich speziell gemeint, nur wer sich einen 3000€ Rechner kauft, weiß´was er will und fängt nicht plötzlich an, noch 8 Festplatten nachzukaufen.


----------



## Terracresta (19. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab ja auch nicht dich speziell gemeint, nur wer sich einen 3000€ Rechner kauft, weiß´was er will und fängt nicht plötzlich an, noch 8 Festplatten nachzukaufen.



Wieviele Leute werfen mit Geld um sich, weil sie genug haben und der Preis für sie Peanuts ist? Dann noch die Einstellung "je teurer desto besser muss es sein", selbst wenn für ihre Zwecke ein billigeres Gerät ausreichend gewesen wäre. Solche Leute werden dann aber trotzdem keine 8 Festplatten nachkaufen, weil sie diese einfach nicht nötig haben.
Und dann die ganzen Leute, die nicht mit Geld umgehen können (wozu erstere auch gehören). Man schaue sich an, wieviel Asche mit simpelsten Mobile Games gemacht wird, wo das Geld bei den Leuten heutzutage locker sitzt oder die unbedingt Smartphones und Tablets brauchen, obwohl sie nicht das Geld dafür haben. (Nächster Bankencrash inc! Selbst meine kleine Bank will mir ständig Kredite aufschwatzen.)

Nur weil Leute bestimmte Beträge ausgeben, bedeutet das nicht, dass sie Ahnung haben. Oft ist eher das Gegenteil der Fall. Man schaue sich nur an, was es so für überteuerten Mist gibt (TV mit Diamantenumrandung, welcher in paar Jahren technisch veraltet sein wird), der Millionen kostet und nix anderes als ein Statussymbol ist. Oder sie hängen sich Gemälde an die Wand, nur weil sie teuer sind und nicht weil sie Ahnung von der Materie haben.


----------



## the_swiss (6. September 2015)

Was mich freut, ist das "die mit Abstand schnellste Grafikkarte". Die 980ti ist 400€ billiger und liefert mit OC dieselbe Leistung.


----------



## Threshold (6. September 2015)

Damals war das halt so, und so einen Werbetext änderst du ja auch nicht mehr.


----------

